# Police accuse 2 men of using Uber to make drug deal



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I believe we have had drivers post that they have thought this happened with their passengers.

From the LA Times:
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-drug-deal-20150129-story.html


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Taking an illegal uber car to conduct an illegal drug deal. Lol


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Lesson for the future. Take a cab if you're doing a drug deal.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I used to do drug runs all the time. 
When dispatch called up and said a "Donut shop run" you knew it was to buy drugs. 
In one of the crappiest areas of the SFV.... just East of Sepulveda a block or two and just North and South of Parthenia. 
Tons of people milling around on the street at Midnight or after, even little kids on those hot wheels tricycles, and there I am in Black TC waiting for my pax to run out. 
Just keep doors locked and never take the trans out of drive.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe we have had drivers post that they have thought this happened with their passengers.
> 
> From the LA Times:
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-drug-deal-20150129-story.html


Further news reports state that the UBER was pulled over for a moving violation. So it was the driver that brought attention to the vehicle. And since there's a drug/meth/heroin epidemic going on in the Thousand Oaks/Agoura Hills/Simi Valley area, the cops grilled the 2 young (probably nervous) passengers. Since cops are trained to read non-verbal reactions like breath rate, nervous hands, eye movement etc. I would be very wary of retaliation if I were the UBER driver. 2 drug dealers lost their drug deal money and ended up in jail. Murders have been committed for less than that, especially in L.A. (See missing/murdered Fox Executive from same area.)


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

ubershiza said:


> Taking an illegal uber car to conduct an illegal drug deal. Lol


Although the driver was pulled over a vehicle code violation, there was no indication that the driver was cited for driving "an illegal uber car". I guess the sheriffs do not have your knowledge of CA law.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Although the driver was pulled over a vehicle code violation, there was no indication that the driver was cited for driving "an illegal uber car". I guess the sheriffs do not have your knowledge of CA law.


So sorry to offend you. I don't know CA laws but with all the rule changes going on whats legal this month can be illegal next month. This month drivers are partners next month maybe employees.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

At least the deputies investigating this incident apparently believed that the driver wasn't involved, as they could have impounded his car.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

I gotta tell ya- -If I get a call late Friday/Saturday night from 1 of the" 'safer" towns that border XXXXXXXXX, NJ- and 2 guys get in in asking me to go to XXXXXXX, ST and could I wait while they ran in to a house (it will just take a minute )- - Its pretty obvious to me whats going on. Its a scary run to be sure...but they always tip well,.and it takes a little more to frighten me than the average bear 
After a close call one night, I ran into a law man I know at the local diner. He told me,that although its unlikely that I would be in any kind of trouble,after all Im just a taxi driver from a different area,how would I know what was going on > still there is a danger factor involved that I might want to avoid.

True enough,,I filed his advise under- "shit to think about"- -


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Define "tip well". How much could they possibly tip you that would make it worth risking your life? I sure the ham don't want to be involved in anything illegal. 
I also want to get stricter about alcohol in the car. I've had riders claim they had a sealed 6 pack, yet I can hear glass clinking. Loose bottles need to be in the trunk or I can be cited for open container (even if no cans/bottles are opened).


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Lesson for the future. Take a cab if you're doing a drug deal.


Okay Michael


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Further news reports state that the UBER was pulled over for a moving violation. So it was the driver that brought attention to the vehicle. And since there's a drug/meth/heroin epidemic going on in the Thousand Oaks/Agoura Hills/Simi Valley area, the cops grilled the 2 young (probably nervous) passengers. Since cops are trained to read non-verbal reactions like breath rate, nervous hands, eye movement etc. I would be very wary of retaliation if I were the UBER driver. 2 drug dealers lost their drug deal money and ended up in jail. Murders have been committed for less than that, especially in L.A. (See missing/murdered Fox Executive from same area.)


^^^
A "drug/meth/heroin epidemic" in Thousand Oaks, Agoura Hills, and Simi? 
You just found out about this? 
I knew it 20 years ago. 
One morning at about 4:A.M. I'm standing outside of my TC smoking a cigarette in the parking lot right in front of Bed Bath and Beyond, looking very Limo-Driver-Like, and this dude comes up to me in a Porsche asking me if I want to buy some Quaaludes. 
Oh, and that was the BB&B that you can see from the Ronald Reagan going West. LOL! 
WHAT!!!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

By the way, and I forgot to say one thing. 
It's a fact of life that if you're in the wrong place at the right time (SIC) you're gonna get a drug run one of these days when somebody tells you to wait for five or ten minutes and they'll "Be right out", and maybe leave a fellow conspirator in the back seat just to make sure you don't leave. 
I had one of those happen to me when they asked me to stop at a liquor store that I was sure that they were going to rob, but everything turned out cool. 
And that liquor store was in the same crappy area that I mentioned above. (Scroll up a ways)
I thought for sure that the guy in the back seat was going to slit my throat or even worse. What could be worse? Take my Town Car? LOL! 
I can just hear myself wimpering for my worthless life now. (Preceded by lots of groveling) "Pleeeeze don't kill me.... I have two dogs at home that need food and water. 

As it turned out, these two dudes used me about six more times and even got me out of bed twice to "transport" them. 
Big tippers too... and they lived in a trailer park, the location of which will be forever anonymous and embedded in my memory.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> By the way, and I forgot to say one thing.
> It's a fact of life that if you're in the wrong place at the right time (SIC) you're gonna get a drug run one of these days when somebody tells you to wait for five or ten minutes and they'll "Be right out", and maybe leave a fellow conspirator in the back seat just to make sure you don't leave.
> 
> Big tippers too...


I was saying a few posts up ,,the same thing- - Ive taken these 2 dudes - I think 2 or 3 times now ,( guess they got their guy) to a dope spot here in North Jersey. 1 stays in the car (which I rather he didnt )- the other runs into a dilapidated house with a 50,000 $$ SUV in the driveway (go figure)- I wait a few minutes ,and the guy comes boppin out with thier shit. Its a little nerve racking , but hey -Im uber tough,,no worries. They always insist on givin me a choice ,want do I want a bag or 10 bucks?. I take the 10 bucks- -things arent that bad...yet..


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> I was saying a few posts up ,,the same thing- - Ive taken these 2 dudes - I think 2 or 3 times now ,( guess they got their guy) to a dope spot here in North Jersey. 1 stays in the car (which I rather he didnt )- the other runs into a dilapidated house with a 50,000 $$ SUV in the driveway (go figure)- I wait a few minutes ,and the guy comes boppin out with thier shit. Its a little nerve racking , but hey -Im uber tough,,no worries. They always insist on givin me a choice ,want do I want a bag or 10 bucks?. I take the 10 bucks- -things arent that bad...yet..


^^^
Jack.... you're cool under pressure.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Jack.... you're cool under pressure.


Thanks Doober- keep reading the Jersey/NYC papers if I mysteriously stop posting without warning you,ll know something went wrong (2011subaru-w/CT plates)


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Thanks Doober- keep reading the Jersey/NYC papers if I mysteriously stop posting without warning(2011subaru-w/CT plates)


^^^
You have a Subie? 
There's a 2013 Subaru WRX STI going up for auction on one of the lots here. 
I can't bid on it because I'm not a dealer but a friend of mine is, and he'll be there two Thursdays from now. Like on the 12th. Has like 9,600 miles on it, and it looks great.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

I love my subie- -all wheel dr. Great for East Coast winters. & I guess anywhere that has a rough terrain. Almost gettin me 30 MPG hwy. Just a very reliable machine. In 4 yrs all Ive really had to do is keep up with oil changes (synthetic oil only)- -and the tires. What I don't like ,is that because its all wheel dr...they recommended that all 4 are changed at the same time. That aint no cheap deal. All that said,,it has plenty of room ,handles great and at the top of all safety ratings - Maybe not "the best uber car"- but I do have a life on the other side of uber..


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Lesson for the future. Take a cab if you're doing a drug deal.


It's a tough economy right now, everyone is hurting, even the drug dealers - surely you jest when you suggest drug dealers pay more by using a taxi and then tipping the driver?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> It's a tough economy right now, everyone is hurting, even the drug dealers - surely you jest when you suggest drug dealers pay more by using a taxi and then tipping the driver?


No I do not jest- -1st of all I'm not talking about dealers. I was talking about 2 guys looking to score They had no ride to the spot- - calling uber would cost them 5 bucks.A bit more there and back..it aint like they are coming from miles away...
They run in get what they need ,,then throw me a 10.. People will do what they gotta do, to get well .. . .many times its not what they want to do - its what they have to do...and 15 bucks is a small price to pay to get well....
Not saying Ive been there,, but I pass no judgements,,Im very careful...I know the area..& For the short amount of time- and the relativity low risk for me (just a unknowing cab driver) its worth the $$- -We all know our limits..
,


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Another possibility in this case is that the druggies were already under surveillance. When they got picked up by the Uber driver it gave the deputies an opportunity to grab a couple of low level perpetrators without having to do a full on raid, and take them and their product off the street. Coming up with a moving violation on the driver wouldn't be all that difficult. And then the D.A. can work these guys for info on others, perhaps bigger fish, in the operation.
Law enforcement agencies don't put everything they have in a press release. And it is up to the D.A. to decide what charges are filed and what deals are made.


----------

